# Montecristo (Cuba) Montecristo Open Master Cigar Review - Worst smoke i've had



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Looked good, burned ok went out three times, Very loose draw and soft feeling, tasted very,very bad. Harsh for the get go. Mine tasted like cardbo...

Read the full review here: Montecristo (Cuba) Montecristo Open Master Cigar Review - Worst smoke i've had


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

LMAO. Yep, total & utter crap aimed at the Yuppie market. Sadly this whole linea will only turn new smokers away. This was a terrible mistake by Habanos et al.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I disagree went through a box of them in a couple of months. Good draw smoked well young. Everyone i gave away as well got compliments go figure luck of the draw i guess.:focus:


----------

